# Question on complete system



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

I got this deal off the Crutchfield magazine that is if you buy the XM-1600GSD Amp. you get two free 12" XS-L1236 subs. I thought the deal was pretty damn good so i ordered it. I also ordered the Kenwood KFC-T204 tweeters, and an OBCON box. I also bought the Sony CDX-M630 cd player. I have not installed it yet, but i would like to know if you people out there think that this is a pretty good setup? I also was going to get (or am going to) kenwood highs for the front. Does anyone know the size of the front speakers on a 96' 200sx? Please let me know as much info. as possible. Thanx.


Second Question: My speakers are 900 watts total input power. The rated input power is 300 watts. My impedence is 4 ohms. My amp. has 600 watts x 1 at 2 ohms, and 1,000 watts x 1 at 1 ohm. I want to know how it basically works? I heard that my speakers will kick 300 watts by one, and 300 watts by another. But why?? can someone please explain??? Thanx.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

nismofreak said:


> *Second Question: My speakers are 900 watts total input power. The rated input power is 300 watts. My impedence is 4 ohms. My amp. has 600 watts x 1 at 2 ohms, and 1,000 watts x 1 at 1 ohm. I want to know how it basically works? I heard that my speakers will kick 300 watts by one, and 300 watts by another. But why?? can someone please explain??? Thanx. *


That amp is perfect for those subs. Just wire the subs in in paralell and you will get a 2ohm load that will give you 600 watts. The 600 watts will get split in half and 300 will go to each sub.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

> That amp is perfect for those subs. Just wire the subs in in paralell and you will get a 2ohm load that will give you 600 watts. The 600 watts will get split in half and 300 will go to each sub.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Second Question: My speakers are 900 watts total input power. The rated input power is 300 watts. My impedence is 4 ohms. My amp. has 600 watts x 1 at 2 ohms, and 1,000 watts x 1 at 1 ohm. I want to know how it basically works? I heard that my speakers will kick 300 watts by one, and 300 watts by another. But why?? can someone please explain??? Thanx. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Ohms measure resistance in a circuit; the power going from your battery to your amp to your speakers is a circuit. For this reason, your amp can either push out 600 watts at 2 ohms or 1000 watts at half that resistance, 1 ohm. (Power is exchanged for impendance) Since this sounds like a monoblock setting, I don't know how your going to wire two speakers to the amp, but if that's just after bridging, and you have two channels, you shouldn't have a problem wiring it up; as long as the impendence on the amp is the same or lower as that of the subs, you wont do any harm, I think. I believe the reason your speakers will only push 300 watts RMS regardless of the amp set up is because the speakers minimum impendence is 2 ohms. I'm not totally sure about this, but good luck.


----------

